# KNO3 substitute



## PinoyDiscus (Dec 13, 2004)

Hi guys, 

Ever since 911, the sale of KNO3 in our country has been regulated with only special license holders (e.g. commercial farms, etc.) allowed to buy KNO3. I've been using KNO3 as my primary fertilizer along with MgSO4 and Fe and trace for micros.

I got my last KNO3 from a friend and he's run out of it also. I was wondering if there are any alternatives to KNO3? I can get the K from KCl. What about the NO3?

Thanks guys, I'm desperate...


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

Why not just buy it online from Greg Watson? He still has it. It's inexpensive and he was great to deal with. The website is: "gregwatson.com".

Good Luck,
Bill


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm guessing that buying from GW is not a viable solution. It is likely that the import of KNO3 is frowned upon without a license as well. 

Looks like your going to have to start using Flourish Nitrogen or Kent Nitrogen supplements. You can buy these in bulk to save some money.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I see CaNO3 referred to frequently. Try looking for that, I believe that technically it is Ca(NO3)2.3H2O. I would post a question about this on www.killies.com as many of their members are from Singapore, Malaysia, Japan, etc.

Try befriending a local farmer of farm supply company. Maybe photos of your tanks, or others, along with some printouts proving that KNO3 really is used in aquariums will help persuade them to part with 1 pound. 1 pound would last you you a year or 2 and it would take many pounds to make an explosive capable of doing much damage.

KNO3 is also a common model rocket propellant, maybe there are some folks in that hobby near you?


----------



## PinoyDiscus (Dec 13, 2004)

grandmasterofpool said:


> I'm guessing that buying from GW is not a viable solution. It is likely that the import of KNO3 is frowned upon without a license as well.
> 
> Looks like your going to have to start using Flourish Nitrogen or Kent Nitrogen supplements. You can buy these in bulk to save some money.


You're right, any importations would have to pass through Customs and I'd have a hell of a time explaining why I'm importing KNO3. I'll check where I can buy Flourish Nitrogen or Kent Nitrogen...

Thanks...


----------



## PinoyDiscus (Dec 13, 2004)

dennis said:


> I see CaNO3 referred to frequently. Try looking for that, I believe that technically it is Ca(NO3)2.3H2O. I would post a question about this on www.killies.com as many of their members are from Singapore, Malaysia, Japan, etc.
> 
> Try befriending a local farmer of farm supply company. Maybe photos of your tanks, or others, along with some printouts proving that KNO3 really is used in aquariums will help persuade them to part with 1 pound. 1 pound would last you you a year or 2 and it would take many pounds to make an explosive capable of doing much damage.
> 
> KNO3 is also a common model rocket propellant, maybe there are some folks in that hobby near you?


Good advice. I'll try that... Gotta get moving though... I'm nearing my last two teaspoons...


----------



## czado (May 26, 2005)

There are of course limitations on KNO3 in the States as well, but I believe I read they started after the Oklahoma City bomb investigation. In January I started using Grant's Stump Remover, which is pure KNO3. I believe there is a company called Greenlight which also has a 100% KNO3 stump remover. These products are available in home improvement chain stores in the USA, but are more expensive than Greg Watson's prices -- I paid $6/lb. Perhaps similar products are sold in the Philippines?


----------



## Plattykins (Apr 3, 2005)

ditto on the stump remover.... Grant's Stump Remover or Greenlight's Stump Away.


----------



## PinoyDiscus (Dec 13, 2004)

*Update*

Guys, thanks for the advice. Am happy to report that I got a whole bag (10 kilos) of KNO3 from a fellow aquarist who also happens to manage the largest mango plantation in the country (200,000 trees!).

Turns out KNO3 is used to induce flowering of mango trees by spraying and this guy had a very very large supply (read: licensed) of hydroponic grade KNO3...

Best of all, he gave it to me for free!

Whew... just in the nick of time too...


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

From what I understand, plants prefer their nitrogen source to be ammonia or ammonium rather than nitrate.

I see a very very easy solution... increase fish load!


----------

